# advice for pensioner wanting to retire to Benidorm



## lisa70 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi

I am posting this question for a family friend who wants to move to the Benidorm area to live. She is looking for long term rental property in or close to the Benidorm area. Having had a quick look at rental property the average rent seems to be around 500 to 600 Euros. She will have some money behind her to survive on from the sale of her home in the UK, and is already receiving a state pension here at home.

The questions she would like advice on are:
long term renting, 
cost of living (general, everyday), 
pension (we think she is still allowed her pension?), 
and we read something about needing a residency certificate? 

Any help greatly appreciated...thanks
Lisa x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

** I think if you and friend look through this forum you will find answers to all of these questions 
A couple of quick pointers: 

The rental price strikes me as more than she will need to pay. She should get over here for a period and start looking around, asking in bars/expat shops. She should get something for 400 long-term I am sure. 
Cost of living - covered elswehere 
Pension - if she is UK citizen there should be no problems 
Residency - a formality. Nothing to worry about - nothing needs to be done until she comes here. 

Good Luck - tell her to start learning Spanish!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

a fact finding holiday is required I think!!!!!!!! That way she can find where she wants to be and chat to people already here and maybe make some friends???

Jo xxx


----------



## vernon (Jan 4, 2008)

I have sent you a Private Message with some advice as I live in Benidorm and my retired mother also lives here.

Regards, Vernon


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi Vernon. Good to see you here - hope you can help 

HUGE game for Torrevieja tomorrow. You there?


----------



## vernon (Jan 4, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Hi Vernon. Good to see you here - hope you can help
> 
> HUGE game for Torrevieja tomorrow. You there?




Hopefully be there. Went last week to Gandia and the lads showed true grit to get a good result away. Tough game tomorrow against league leaders, but I think they are up for it.

See you soon Steve.

Vern


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

Hello, first time poster on this forum!

Just to say to the lady that if she is a British State Pensioner to remember to get her E121 certificate from the British DSS before she comes here. When she is resident and registers it here in Spain it will entitle her to a Health Card and free healthcare in Spain (as she will no longer be able to access the British NHS for other than emergencies arising whilst actually in the UK).

Hope this helps!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

GREAT result Vernon. Lets just hope we don't get 2000km round trip to Galicia!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome, youngagepensioner 

Please introduce yourself to us all - looking forward to getting to know you.


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Welcome, youngagepensioner
> 
> Please introduce yourself to us all - looking forward to getting to know you.


I'll start a new thread!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

youngagepensioner said:


> Hello, first time poster on this forum!
> 
> Just to say to the lady that if she is a British State Pensioner to remember to get her E121 certificate from the British DSS before she comes here. When she is resident and registers it here in Spain it will entitle her to a Health Card and free healthcare in Spain (as she will no longer be able to access the British NHS for other than emergencies arising whilst actually in the UK).
> 
> Hope this helps!


Good advice there youngagepensioner and welcome to the forum.


----------



## lisa70 (Mar 22, 2009)

youngagepensioner said:


> Hello, first time poster on this forum!
> 
> Just to say to the lady that if she is a British State Pensioner to remember to get her E121 certificate from the British DSS before she comes here. When she is resident and registers it here in Spain it will entitle her to a Health Card and free healthcare in Spain (as she will no longer be able to access the British NHS for other than emergencies arising whilst actually in the UK).
> 
> Hope this helps!


thanks very much for the advice, I shall pass it on to her. 
Lisa


----------

